# وقفات مع النفس



## candy shop (6 يناير 2009)

*وقفات مع النفس ....قد تجعلك تبتسم رغم الألم*

*إن أحسست يوماً .. . بأنك مرهق من ركض الزماااااااان*
*وإن ابتسامتك تختفي خلف تجاعيد الأيام*
*وإن الحياةأصبحت لا تطاق . .*
*إن شعرت إن الدنيا أصبحت سجنا لانفاسك*
*وإن الساعات لا تعني إلا مزيداً من ألم*
*وإن كل شئ أصبح موجعا . .*
*ارسم على وجهك ابتسامة من قهر واسكب من عينك دمـعـة مـن فرح*
*إن طعنك صديق أو احتلك الضيق*
*إن فقدت كل شئ . . جميل وتحطم طموح على كف المستحيل*
*افتح عينك للهواء و النور*
*لا تهرب من نفسك في الظلام . .*
*عد إلى النور واحضن عروقك المفتوحة وجراحك التي أصبحت تحتاج لك أكثرأشعرها بوجودك . . *
*واشعر أنت بوجودها . .*
*تعلم فن التسامح و عش بمنطق الهدوء . .*
*لا تجعل قلبك مستودعا للكره و الحقد والحسد و الظلام . .*
*لا تـنظر إلى من حولك بأكثر من ابتسامة تجتاز المسافات . .. و تخترق حواجز الصراع*
*ابتسم لهم . ..*
*رغم كل ما فيك من أوجاع . . فأنت هكذا . .*
*احمل في قلبك ريشة ترسم بها لوحة يتذكرك بها الآخرون*
*و لا تجعله يحمل . . رصاصة . . تغتال بها كل الجمال حولك . .*
*مسكين جداً أنت حين تظن إن الكره يجعلك أقوى . .**و إنالحقد يجعلك أذكى . .*
*وان القسوة و الجفاف هي ما تجعلك إنساناً محترماً . .*
*تعلم إن تضحك مع من معك . . و إن تشاركه ألمه و معاناته . .*
*عـش معـه وتعايش به عيش كبيراً . . *
*و تعلم إن تحتوي كل من يمر بك . .*
*لا تصرخ عندمـا يتأخر صديقك . .*
*ولا تجزع حين تفقد شيئا يخصك . .*
*تذكر إن كل شئ قد كان في لوحة القـدر . .*
*قبل إن تكون شخصا من بين ملايين البشر*
*إن غضب صديقك . . اذهب و صافحه و احتضنه. .*
*وان غضبت من صديقك . . افتح له يديك و قلبك . .*
*إن خسرت شيئا . . فتذكر انك قد كسبت اشياء . .*
*و إن فاتك موعد . . فتذكر انك قد تلحق موعــداً*
*ًمهما كان الألم مريراً ومهما كان القادم مجهولا . .*
*افتح عينك للأحلام و الطموح . . فغداً يوم جديد . . *
*و غداً أنت شخص جديد*
*لا تحاول إن تجلس و إن تُضحك الآخرين بسخرية من هذا الشخص أو ذاك . .*
*فقد تحفر في قلبه جرحا . . لن تشعر به . .*
*و صديقك يعيش به حتى آخر يوم من عمره. .*
*فهل على الدنيا أقبح من إن تنام . .. و إن ينامون وصديقك . . يئن من جرحك ؟! !*
*و يتوجع من كلماتك ؟ ! *
*كن قلباً وروحاً تمر بسلام على الدنيا . .*
*حتى يأتي يوم رحيلك . . إلى الآخرة . .*
*فتجد من يبكي عليك من الأعماق . .*
*لا من يبكي عليك . . بحكم العادات و التقاليد . .*
*و لا تدري . . متى يكون الرحيل . . ربما يكون اقرب من شربة الماء . .*
*أو اقرب من أنفاس الهواء*
*بالتأكيد . . *
*سترى إن الحياة يمكن إن تكون جميلة حتى في عز الألم . .*
*و في وسط المعاناة . . *
*ستجد إن ابتسامة ما تخرج من أعماقك . .*
*تخرج من زحمة اليأس و المرارة . .*
*تخرج من صميم الذات . .*
*عندها ستتذكر , , كم أنت إنسان*


​*وكل يوم *

*نطلب من يسوع ان يجعلنا بالحب نعرف كم هو مقدار الحب المقدم لنا منه *
*فحب يسوع هو كل الحب*

*منقول*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 يناير 2009)

*موضوع رووعه ومهم جدا في حياتتنا

شكرا كاندي

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (6 يناير 2009)

رووعه ومهم جدا الموضوع 

شكرا كاندي شوب

ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## candy shop (7 يناير 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع رووعه ومهم جدا في حياتتنا​*
> 
> *شكرا كاندي*​
> 
> *وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا مايكل

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (7 يناير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> رووعه ومهم جدا الموضوع
> 
> شكرا كاندي شوب
> 
> ...



شكراااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا كليمو

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## happy angel (8 يناير 2009)

*وقفات مع النفس.....*

* 


وقفات مع النفس ....قد تجعلك تبتسم رغم الألم

إن أحسست يوماً .. . بأنك مرهق من ركض الزماااااااان
وإن ابتسامتك تختفي خلف تجاعيد الأيام
وإن الحياةأصبحت لا تطاق . .
إن شعرت إن الدنيا أصبحت سجنا لانفاسك
وإن الساعات لا تعني إلا مزيداً من ألم
وإن كل شئ أصبح موجعا . .
ارسم على وجهك ابتسامة من قهر واسكب من عينك دمـعـة مـن فرح
إن طعنك صديق أو احتلك الضيق
إن فقدت كل شئ . . جميل وتحطم طموح على كف المستحيل
افتح عينك للهواء و النور
لا تهرب من نفسك في الظلام . .
عد إلى النور واحضن عروقك المفتوحة وجراحك التي أصبحت تحتاج لك أكثرأشعرها بوجودك . . 
واشعر أنت بوجودها . .
تعلم فن التسامح و عش بمنطق الهدوء . .
لا تجعل قلبك مستودعا للكره و الحقد والحسد و الظلام . .
لا تـنظر إلى من حولك بأكثر من ابتسامة تجتاز المسافات . .. و تخترق حواجز الصراع
ابتسم لهم . ..
رغم كل ما فيك من أوجاع . . فأنت هكذا . .
احمل في قلبك ريشة ترسم بها لوحة يتذكرك بها الآخرون
و لا تجعله يحمل . . رصاصة . . تغتال بها كل الجمال حولك . .
مسكين جداً أنت حين تظن إن الكره يجعلك أقوى . .و إنالحقد يجعلك أذكى . .
وان القسوة و الجفاف هي ما تجعلك إنساناً محترماً . .
تعلم إن تضحك مع من معك . . و إن تشاركه ألمه و معاناته . .
عـش معـه وتعايش به عيش كبيراً . . 
و تعلم إن تحتوي كل من يمر بك . .
لا تصرخ عندمـا يتأخر صديقك . .
ولا تجزع حين تفقد شيئا يخصك . .
تذكر إن كل شئ قد كان في لوحة القـدر . .
قبل إن تكون شخصا من بين ملايين البشر
إن غضب صديقك . . اذهب و صافحه و احتضنه. .
وان غضبت من صديقك . . افتح له يديك و قلبك . .
إن خسرت شيئا . . فتذكر انك قد كسبت اشياء . .
و إن فاتك موعد . . فتذكر انك قد تلحق موعــداً
ًمهما كان الألم مريراً ومهما كان القادم مجهولا . .
افتح عينك للأحلام و الطموح . . فغداً يوم جديد . . 
و غداً أنت شخص جديد
لا تحاول إن تجلس و إن تُضحك الآخرين بسخرية من هذا الشخص أو ذاك . .
فقد تحفر في قلبه جرحا . . لن تشعر به . .
و صديقك يعيش به حتى آخر يوم من عمره. .
فهل على الدنيا أقبح من إن تنام . .. و إن ينامون وصديقك . . يئن من جرحك ؟! !
و يتوجع من كلماتك ؟ ! 
كن قلباً وروحاً تمر بسلام على الدنيا . .
حتى يأتي يوم رحيلك . . إلى الآخرة . .
فتجد من يبكي عليك من الأعماق . .
لا من يبكي عليك . . بحكم العادات و التقاليد . .
و لا تدري . . متى يكون الرحيل . . ربما يكون اقرب من شربة الماء . .
أو اقرب من أنفاس الهواء
بالتأكيد . . 
سترى إن الحياة يمكن إن تكون جميلة حتى في عز الألم . .
و في وسط المعاناة . . 
ستجد إن ابتسامة ما تخرج من أعماقك . .
تخرج من زحمة اليأس و المرارة . .
تخرج من صميم الذات . .
عندها ستتذكر , , كم أنت إنسان




وكل يوم 

نطلب من يسوع ان يجعلنا بالحب نعرف كم هو مقدار الحب المقدم لنا منه 
فحب يسوع هو كل الحب *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 يناير 2009)

*رد: وقفات مع النفس.....*

موضوع راااااائع يا هابى 

تسلم ايدك  

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 يناير 2009)

*رد: وقفات مع النفس.....*

*موضوع جميل جدا

شكرا هااابي

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## وليم تل (9 يناير 2009)

*رد: وقفات مع النفس.....*

حقا هابى انجل
ما اجمل ان نقف برهات متكررة مع انفسنا
نراجع افعالنا ونحاول تصحيح مسارنا بعتابنا
لها ونعتذر عما يبدر من من اخطاء ونحاول
كسر حدة اى تشاؤم مهما كانت قسوة الحياة
ونبدلها دائما بأبتسامة تفاؤلية كالمثل القائل
اضحك تضحك لك الدنيا
وشكرا على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (9 يناير 2009)

*جميل يماماتى بس صعب تنفزية ​*


----------



## candy shop (9 يناير 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *جميل يماماتى بس صعب تنفزية ​*


 
ربنا يكون معاكى وتقدرى تنفيذيه يا انجى

ربنا يبارك حياتك يا قمر​


----------



## kalimooo (9 يناير 2009)

*رد: وقفات مع النفس.....*

موضوع راااااائع  جداااا  happy angel

تسلم ايدك اختي

ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## بنت الرعي (29 يناير 2009)

*الموضوع عجبنى كتيير وربنا يبركك*


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2009)

بنت الرعي قال:


> *الموضوع عجبنى كتيير وربنا يبركك*


 
ميرسى لزوقك 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## SALVATION (30 يناير 2009)

_



إن فقدت كل شئ . . جميل وتحطم طموح على كف المستحيل
افتح عينك للهواء و النور
لا تهرب من نفسك في الظلام . .
عد إلى النور واحضن عروقك المفتوحة وجراحك التي أصبحت تحتاج لك أكثرأشعرها بوجودك . . 
واشعر أنت بوجودها . .​

أنقر للتوسيع...

جميلة نصائحك كاندى
يسوع يبارك حياتك ​_


----------



## candy shop (4 فبراير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _جميلة نصائحك كاندى_
> 
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك _​



شكرااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك

ربنا يباركك يا تونى​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (4 فبراير 2009)

*الموضوع جميل وفى سطر شد انتباهى ومحتاج توضح بليز معلشى 




			وان القسوة و الجفاف هي ما تجعلك إنساناً محترماً . .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## candy shop (6 فبراير 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *الموضوع جميل وفى سطر شد انتباهى ومحتاج توضح بليز معلشى
> 
> *


 
شكراااااااااااااااا ليكى يا كيريا يا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## العجايبي (6 فبراير 2009)

*موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
رووووووووووووووووعة​*


----------



## بثشبع (6 فبراير 2009)

كل الكلام روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة ربنا يباركك


----------



## candy shop (7 فبراير 2009)

العجايبي قال:


> *موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ​*
> 
> *رووووووووووووووووعة*​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (7 فبراير 2009)

بثشبع قال:


> كل الكلام روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة ربنا يباركك


 
شكراااااااااااااا ليك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## st athanasius (13 فبراير 2009)

*موضوع جمييييييييييييل جداا
شكرا ليكى 
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## happy angel (15 فبراير 2009)

*رد: وقفات مع النفس.....*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااائع يا هابى
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ...





*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياكوكو*​


----------



## happy angel (15 فبراير 2009)

*رد: وقفات مع النفس.....*



mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا
> 
> شكرا هااابي
> 
> وربنا يبارك حياتك​*




*ميرسى لمشاركاتك يامايكل*​


----------



## happy angel (15 فبراير 2009)

*رد: وقفات مع النفس.....*



وليم تل قال:


> حقا هابى انجل
> ما اجمل ان نقف برهات متكررة مع انفسنا
> نراجع افعالنا ونحاول تصحيح مسارنا بعتابنا
> لها ونعتذر عما يبدر من من اخطاء ونحاول
> ...




*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياوليم*​


----------



## happy angel (15 فبراير 2009)

*رد: وقفات مع النفس.....*



كليمو قال:


> موضوع راااااائع  جداااا  happy angel
> 
> تسلم ايدك اختي
> 
> ...




*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياكليموو*​


----------



## candy shop (15 فبراير 2009)

st athanasius قال:


> *موضوع جمييييييييييييل جداا*
> *شكرا ليكى *
> *ربنا يباركك*



شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 فبراير 2009)

*رد: وقفات مع النفس.....*

*ميرسى يا هابى على الموضوع الجميل​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (15 فبراير 2009)

*رد: وقفات مع النفس.....*

*موضوع رائع ياهابي
ربنا يباركك ويعوضك
شكرا ياجميل​*


----------



## SALVATION (16 فبراير 2009)

*رد: وقفات مع النفس.....*

_


افتح عينك للهواء و النور​

أنقر للتوسيع...

جميلة جدا كلمات موضوعك هابى
يسوع يبارك حياتك
مشكوره كتيييييييييييير​​_


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (1 أبريل 2009)

إن أحسست يوماً .. . بأنك مرهق من ركض الزماااااااان 

وإن ابتسامتك تختفي خلف تجاعيد الأيام 

وإن الحياة أصبحت لا تطاق . .

إن شعرت إن الدنيا أصبحت سجنا لانفاسك 

وإن الساعات لا تعني إلا مزيداً من ألم 

وإن كل شئ أصبح موجعا . .

ارسم على وجهك ابتسامة من قهر واسكب من عينك دمـعـة مـن فرح


إن طعنك صديق أو احتلك الضيق 

إن فقدت كل شئ . . جميل وتحطم طموح على كف المستحيل 

افتح عينك للهواء و النور 

لا تهرب من نفسك في الظلام . .

عد إلى النور واحضن عروقك المفتوحة وجراحك التي أصبحت تحتاج لك أكثر أشعرها بوجودك . . 

واشعر أنت بوجودها . .

تعلم فن التسامح و عش بمنطق الهدوء . .

لا تجعل قلبك مستودعا للكره و الحقد و الحسد و الظلام . .

لا تـنظر إلى من حولك بأكثر من ابتسامة تجتاز المسافات . .. و تخترق حواجز الصراع

ابتسم لهم . ..

رغم كل ما فيك من أوجاع . . فأنت هكذا . .

احمل في قلبك ريشة ترسم بها لوحة يتذكرك بها الآخرون 

و لا تجعله يحمل . . رصاصة . . تغتال بها كل الجمال حولك . .


مسكين جداً أنت حين تظن إن الكره يجعلك أقوى . .

و إن الحقد يجعلك أذكى . .

وان القسوة و الجفاف هي ما تجعلك إنساناً محترماً . .


تعلم إن تضحك مع من معك . . و إن تشاركه ألمه و معاناته . .

عـش معـه وتعايش به عيش كبيراً . . 

و تعلم إن تحتوي كل من يمر بك . .

لا تصرخ عندمـا يتأخر صديقك . .

ولا تجزع حين تفقد شيئا يخصك . .

تذكر إن كل شئ قد كان في لوحة القـدر . .

قبل إن تكون شخصا من بين ملايين البشر 

إن غضب صديقك . . اذهب و صافحه و احتضنه . .

وان غضبت من صديقك . . افتح له يديك و قلبك . .

إن خسرت شيئا . . فتذكر انك قد كسبت اشياء . .

و إن فاتك موعد . . فتذكر انك قد تلحق موعــداً

ًمهما كان الألم مريراً ومهما كان القادم مجهولا . .

افتح عينك للأحلام و الطموح . . فغداً يوم جديد . . 

و غداً أنت شخص جديد


لا تحاول إن تجلس و إن تُضحك الآخرين بسخرية من هذا الشخص أو ذاك . .

فقد تحفر في قلبه جرحا . . لن تشعر به . .

و صديقك يعيش به حتى آخر يوم من عمره . .

فهل على الدنيا أقبح من إن تنام . .. و إن ينامون وصديقك . . يئن من جرحك ؟! !

و يتوجع من كلماتك ؟ ! 

كن قلباً و روحاً تمر بسلام على الدنيا . .

حتى يأتي يوم رحيلك . . إلى الآخرة . .

فتجد من يبكي عليك من الأعماق . .

لا من يبكي عليك . . بحكم العادات و التقاليد . .

و لا تدري . . متى يكون الرحيل . . ربما يكون اقرب من شربة الماء . .

أو اقرب من أنفاس الهواء 


بالتأكيد . . 

سترى إن الحياة يمكن إن تكون جميلة حتى في عز الألم . .

و في وسط المعاناة . . 

ستجد إن ابتسامة ما تخرج من أعماقك . .

تخرج من زحمة اليأس و المرارة . .

تخرج من صميم الذات . .

عندها ستتذكر , , كم أنت إنسان 


ينقل الى ركن الاجتماعيات والشبابيات​


----------



## kalimooo (1 أبريل 2009)

موضوع رائع

شكرااا نيرمن

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جميل يا نيرمين 

ميرررسى على الموضوع 
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع جميل جدا

شكرا نيرمين

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (2 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لمروركم الجمييييييل 
ربنا يبارك


----------



## أَمَة (2 أبريل 2009)

نصائح جميلة ومفيدة يا نيرمين 
لكل جيل

تسلم ايدك
والرب يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## SALVATION (2 أبريل 2009)

> إن طعنك صديق أو احتلك الضيق
> 
> إن فقدت كل شئ . . جميل وتحطم طموح على كف المستحيل
> 
> ...



_روعه يا نيرمين_
_شكرا كتييير ليكى_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 فبراير 2010)

*رد: وقفات مع النفس.....*

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (4 فبراير 2010)

*رد: وقفات مع النفس.....*

*ًمهما كان الألم مريراً ومهما كان القادم مجهولا . .
افتح عينك للأحلام و الطموح . . فغداً يوم جديد . . 
و غداً أنت شخص جديد


**موضوع حلو جدا ربنا معاك*​


----------

